# Anyone Board in or near Kansas City, MO?



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

It looks like we may be moving to Kansas City in May with my husbands job. Does anyone know of good stables in that area, or maybe you know of a stable I should stay away from?

Right now I think my first choice may be Sue BD Stables. Sue BD Stables Does anybody know anything about it? Unfortunately I can only see what is on the internet so I was hoping some people might be able to lead me toward the good and away from the bad.

Thanks to anyone out there for their opinions.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

By the way, Outoftheblue if you see this, don't say anything at the stable as it isn't definite so nobody is to know yet.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

*Welcome!*

I can't offer you advice on the stable; I am about 3 hrs south of Kansas City. But I did want to say howdie and welcome to Missouri (if you come).

Do you trail ride? There are some great trail rides near and far. The Ozarks are beautiful if you haven't experienced them yet and there are lots of horse only trails to choose from.

Good luck with your stable search.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

My daughter lives in Kansas City now, and I used to live in Springfield. I don't have a trailer, but hope to have the ability to trailer around soon as I have friends to ride with in the Springfield area too. I found a couple more stables that interest me as well, but the website is down for one of them  I'm also looking into Kansas City Dressage Society and am happy to find that they recognize the Nebraska shows including the Cornhusker Classic that I wanted to try this year. This is getting exciting


----------



## Skyboy (Nov 27, 2011)

I, too, would like to welcome you to the area! I board my horse on a friend's land so can't help with stable suggestions. Sorry. But I hope you find the "perfect fit", if there is such a thing, and enjoy your time in MO!!!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you, I think I have 3 stables I want to check out. Sue BD Stables which I linked above, and then I found 2 more Northridge Farm, which I can't find a website for but I found them on the Kansas City Dressage Society Website and then Oak Creek, no website.

This place looks like a lot of fun too Academy of Riding Starlight Stables But it looks like they may not board, and they are a little farther away. But it still looks like a blast to take lessons or visit there.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Bumpity Bump Bump, anyone else?


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry, I can't help either. Just wanted to say welcome to the area ...if you end up moving!

I'm in KS, about 35-45 min west of KCMO. 

SueBDStables is in Parkville, which isn't that far from me and it's a really a cute little college town.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Sorry I'm about 3 hours east of KC. I know kc has a very active and Fun, Fun, Fun driving club, whith some very knowlegable members.
The Carriage and Driving Society


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

Maybe this will help...I don't now how current this information is : Stables - Horse Stables, Boarding Stables, Horseback Riding - Kansas City, Kansas/Missouri


Also came across this place Holsman Stables in Kansas City


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

I wish I could help! I'm in Columbia, mo! Welcome!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> By the way, Outoftheblue if you see this, don't say anything at the stable as it isn't definite so nobody is to know yet.


Mums the word! We'll all miss you!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Miss you too, but it won't be for a while...probably not until summer. Depends on Rob's engineering job.


----------



## JumpingGen (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm in a similar boat, although I'm already in the KC area. My horse is currently at Misty River in Independence (Misty River Equestrian Center Stables | Independence, Missouri), and we LOVE it there, so if you're going to be in that area I'd highly, highly recommend it. I'm actually really reluctant to leave it (and I might decide not to!) but my hubby and I are considering moving to Parkville and it would be a really long drive. So I'm scouting the options up north.

I came across this thread while searching for more info on Northridge Farm - drove by it and it looks impressive. I haven't found a web site for them, but I did find a Facebook page. 

It's also really close to Woodson Hill (Woodson Hill Equestrian Center, Horse Boarding and Training in Kansas City) and Pine Hill (PINE HILL FARM - Home). I'm meeting with Elizabeth at Woodson Hill this weekend, and the barn sounds like a really great place but they don't have any openings at the moment. I've also spoken with Nancy at Pine Hill by e-mail and they are currently full as well. 

I was just at Sue BD this morning, and that barn looks great too. They have one pasture spot open right now, and she said there may be a stall spot opening in June. The outdoor arena is smaller than what I'm used to, but there's plenty of other room to ride on the property (240 acres and they keep the trails well-maintained). Sue was great to talk to and I was also able to talk with another boarder while I was there. She had nothing but good things to say about the care of the horses, and the people who board there. The location isn't quite as convenient for me as the other three barns, but it's certainly not too far out of the way, and I'd feel confident about putting my picky mare out there. 

As far as Oak Creek North goes, I don't know anything about it first-hand but I did see some pretty nasty reviews online. Hard to say what's true and what's not, though. I'm planning to take a look at it in person soon, although I like the location of the other barns better.

Someone mentioned Holsman stable, which is much further south and east than the other barns you noted, but I would recommend considering it if the location works for you. I looked at it a few years ago when it was still Lone Star Ranch, and would have absolutely put my horse there if it had been closer to my house. The facilities were in great shape, and the staff was great when I toured through it. I know it was recently bought by someone else, but I just looked at their web site and the barn manager is Ramon Guzman, who was at Misty River when I first got there. He was absolutely fantastic - - loved the horses and took amazing care of them, was very friendly and fun to talk to. It's close to the riding trails at Longview Lake, which includes the Longview Horse Park and cross-country course.

Hope that all helps! I don't know if you want to stay in just the northland area, but I'm familiar with a few other barns in the east KC area. If you've been looking in that area also, I might be able to offer an opinion or more info. 

And if you do find other barns up north, let me know so I can check them out too!!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

JumpingGen said:


> I'm in a similar boat, although I'm already in the KC area. My horse is currently at Misty River in Independence (Misty River Equestrian Center Stables | Independence, Missouri), and we LOVE it there, so if you're going to be in that area I'd highly, highly recommend it. I'm actually really reluctant to leave it (and I might decide not to!) but my hubby and I are considering moving to Parkville and it would be a really long drive. So I'm scouting the options up north.
> 
> I came across this thread while searching for more info on Northridge Farm - drove by it and it looks impressive. I haven't found a web site for them, but I did find a Facebook page.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. Sounds like it's hard to get into SueBD and that is currently my #1 choice because I love the fact that they have their own trails and seem a bit more relaxed and fun for both me and my 13 YO. I'm hoping to drive out there sometime in a month or so and really check everything out.


----------

